# Coomera River Sat early AM Launch



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Last minute decision to head to the Coomera after tonight's party was canned.(YIPEE!!!!!)Can go fishing as I won't be nursing a sore head. :shock: :lol: :lol: 
Anyone interested in joining me just drop me a PM.

Cheers.
Toni.


----------

